# My Life, I Nearly Lost It



## Dawney (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi All,

Its been a long time since I visted this site, I hope you are all well?  I just wanted to share my thoughts and experience so far with my jourmey of being a type 1 diabetic.

In 2006 I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes.  At the age of 36 I found it quite dificult to take in as up until then I did what I wanted in my life food and drink wise.  At first I accepted the condition and controlled my levels well.  I then found myself getting quite angry with it especially when I experienced hypos and found the whole routine of testing and injecting dreadfull.  My anger issues were "WHY ME, what had I done?"  My social life changed, the people who loved me annoyed me with "have you tested?", "have you done your injection?", "can you eat that?".  I wanted to scream at them to stop fussing and leave me alone when all they were doing was caring and loving me.

I got more and more depressed and spoke to nobody, not even my supportive husband who loves me.  Work was unpleasant with me and made me feel being a diabetic was dirty and a obese persons condition.  I started to drink alcohol on a daily basis and my social life and my good control suffered.

I left my job and got another job that I really enjoyed but unfortunatley, I was made redundant, this made my depression worse.

I found a new job which to this day I am still employed in.

My experience with my old employer really affected me and I felt very angry and decided to ignore my condition to the point of not testing and I stopped taking my insulin.  My drinking got worse and I was pushing the people that loved and cared for me away.  I lied when they asked me about my testing and injecting.

My health then started to deteriorate, I went from a weight of 11 stone to less than 8 stone and looked very thin almost anorexic.  Again my husband and family and close friends worried and I fobbed them of with more lies.

In May 2010 my health took a very serious dip.  I started with an ear infection and went to my GP, the day after I came home from work ill.  On the 28th May the day, my husband & i will never forget, my husband found me in our bedroom unconscious and fitting.  I was taken by ambulance to Wythenshawe hospital to the intensive care unit. I was in a coma with high suger levels and high keytones. I was in a coma for 10 days with less than a 30% chance of living.  I was unable to breath for myself and started with serious complications with my kidneys, I also could have been brain damaged due to lack of oxygen.  My husband and immediate family were taken to a relatives room and told to brace themselves over that Bank Holiday weekend that I might not pull through.  Ten days later the intensive care doctors decided to try and bring me out of the coma to which they did.

I spent another week in intensive care on a dialysis machine for my kidneys and I had to have physio to gain strengh in my arms and legs and learn to walk again.

This came as a massive shock and wake up call to me.  I had been so deceiptfull to my loved ones who were at my bedside day and night throughout this trauma.  I can never repay them for there unconditional love and support they gave me and still do tho this day.

Once I was stable I was moved to a ward and was there for another 2 weeks.  I was on a strict renal diet to help my kidneys and lots of fluids.  I was sent for a scan on my kidneys and was told I might lose my right kidney.  I was devastated.  I had many visits from the diabetic nurses and doctors who showed me care and support they made me realise that I can live with diabetes, the knowledge and care they gave me was immense.

I then realised after missing my 39th Birthday and knowing I could have died and left behind a heart broken husband, step-daughter, family and friends I needed to face and beat my fears head on.  I listened to my diabetic team wrote in my note pad all the things on my mind and questions, no matter how silly they seemed, regarding diabetes, and I craved knowledge and got more determined and stronger.

Due to the dedication of the diabetic team at Wythenshawe the support of my husband, friends and family I have got mentally stronger over my diabetes, that its not my fault or its dirty, that I can have a life and be happy.  I left hospital after the renal team confirmed my right kidney was no loner at risk as long as I stopped drinking alcohol and controled my diabetes.

I have spend the last 3 months at home getting better and stronger.  I no longer drink due to a support group I attend.  I go to all my diabetic and doctor appointments.  I test my suger levels 4/5 times per day, I TAKE MY INSULIN.

I am a very luck lady, I could have done some very serious damage to my health, I could have died, lost my kindney or gone blind. 

I am dealing now with neuropathy in my feet which my doctor has given me medication to treat it.  I want to share my story with you all as its imperative you look after yourself and don't be in denial.  When ever you feel down, share your feeling and fears don't hide them away TALK to your team, your partner family and friends, do not let diabetes rule you, it doesn't have to be that way, you can live with it and feel normal again.

Its taken me 4 year to realise this and a near death experience. Dont let this be you.  I know have my suger levels under control and I write them down in my home monitoring diary daily, any questions I have I ring my team they are there for you to ask and talk to, its there job to support you. Don't think your pestering them.  Use the internet for knowledge stay POSITIVE and HAPPY.

I hopy my story helps, don't ignore the condition look what nearly happened to me. I still have a lot to learn as I might not have been here today to write this.

I am no expert.  I hope my story inspires anyone with type 1 or 2 who feels down or frightened to come to terms with diabetes.  Feel free to drop me a line if anyone feels down and needs a cheery positive chat.  Thats what I want to give to people after my trauma.

Best wishes
Dawn


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow Dawney so brave of you to write all that hun, what a torrid time you have had this is one inspirational post im just so sorry you had to go through it all,Your post should be put on the top of the messageboards as a sticky and left there for people who ever doubt why this condition should not be taken 100% serious.

Im so pleased your here to tell us this story.

Take good care and please dont be a stranger on here x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawney, thank you so very much for sharing your story - that takes courage in itself. Your story made me cry - and i would love to give you a big hug as the last few months must have been so hard. A great big pat on the back  for sorting your drinking too.

I was actually feeling a bit sorry for myself today, but your story has put things in perspective. I just want you to know I have just and only a little started to waver on my diet - and you have kicked me into gear. So there, your story has helped one person already. I wish you a speedy recovery in every way possible.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh blimey Dawn you have got me spouting tears here.   I'm not really sure what to say and I am never stumped for words.   I don't have diabetes, so have absolutely no idea how you or any of the others on this forum feel.   I only know what it is like from a mum's point of view so can only imagine a tiny bit what it must have been like for them.

What a sad story and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawn - God bless you

Thank you for sharing your story here - what a time you have had.

I am so pleased that you are on the mend and you are lucky enough to have family, friends and medics who are helping you

Keep well sweet pea and keep in touch

Best wishes


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I am sat here in tears after reading that Dawn and it's not all pregnancy emotions! 

Thanks you so much for sharing your story, I'm recently diagnosed at 35, similar age to you. I'm trying to stay positive but I am very scared right now. I'm 29 weeks pregnant, I have 2 sons and a lovely, supportive husband. I'm very lucky I'm not alone, I don't think I'd be coping so well if I didn't have them. I just wish I could fast-forward to a stage where my blood sugar is under control and I understand my body! 

I'm so pleased that you are in a happy place now and leaving all that stress behind you. I will come back and read this whenever I feel out of control. I'm sure it will help a lot - thank you and carry on taking care of yourself x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawney, thank you so much for returning and sharing your experiences with us. What you have written is extremely powerful and I'm sure every person here is so glad to hear that you have come out the other side of these traumatic times and are now on the mend. 

You, my dear, are a very special lady, thank you for your courage - remember that you are always very welcome here, and you will find yourself amongst friends.

Best wishes to you and all your wonderful family for the support they have given you in overcoming your fears and demons.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 25, 2010)

A very powerful post Dawney.

I do so hope that those in denial read it and take note.

Andy


----------



## am64 (Aug 25, 2010)

good luck dawn ...x


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Dawn.

A very serious reminder to us all about testing and maintaining some positivity. I dare say we've all had times when it got to us and it's an easy path to slide down.

Glad you've come through without too much damage and that you've managed to turn it all around.

Thanks for sharing.

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawn I really am moved by your story, taking alot of deep breaths at the moment. What a truly brave woman you are to share your self destructive story. I am so pleased for you and your family that you are back on track and enjoying life again. God Bless Sheena


----------



## cazscot (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Dawn, Thank you for sharing your story with us.  I am glad you have pulled through and got all the help and support you deserve from your friends, family and medical profession.  Take Care xxx


----------



## fruitloaf (Aug 25, 2010)

I too am very moved by your story and your honesty. You should be really proud of yourself for turning things around, truely inspiring.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 25, 2010)

Wowzer Dawn.

Serious stuff, which we mustn't loose sight of, thanks for sharing your story and  i wish you well.

Take care

Rossi


----------



## lanzlady (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Dawn,

what a moving post just goes to show with D you have to be on top of it all
I have tears in my eyes reading your post. 

Good luck with your D thinking of you

Lanzlady
x


----------



## KateR (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. You are one brave lady Dawn. I shall never complain about my trivial problems again.


----------



## ladyengineer (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Dawn

Like everyone else I want to say thank you for posting this message.  I'm learning that the majority of us go through wanting to ignore this disease at some stage and your story is a stark reminder of why we can't ignore it. Really glad to hear that you are recovering. 

L


----------



## Shevicks (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story, it is very moving. 

xx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 26, 2010)

What a story - thanks for sharing it. 
Getting type 1 diabetes as an adult is tough enough, without extra depression and employment problems. Interesting that you mention people hassling you about testing, injecting, eating etc. Guess it's hard for others to get the balance between attention and ignoring right, but sometimes / often, less is more help. Encouraging to hear that your husband and diabetes team in particular got it right for you. Glad to hear you're on the right track now and really enjoying life now


----------



## sas77 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, there goes the mascara!  Thank you so much for sharing your story, it must have been hard to write it all down but I hope that it helps people who are waivering and feel like they want to give up on the regime.  You are very brave and making a remarkable recovery.  

I wish you all the best.

Sarah xx


----------



## Patricia (Aug 26, 2010)

Dawney, thank you so much for your honesty and care. Your desire to reach out to others is what I admire most: it's the hardest thing to do, because it puts you on the line. But it's so worth it; what a journey you have had and are having, and what a good person you are right down to your bones. 

Your words are sinking in. You are making a difference. Well done you, in so many ways. 

I'm keeping this post in my head for the future. I don't know what my son will encounter in his life - but I have the feeling this story will help. 

With all best wishes, and welcome back. 

Xxoo


----------



## D_G (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, what a story and so brave of you to tell us all 

You have been through an awful lot! take care and remember the support on this forum is phenomenal so keep posting!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2010)

Dawn that's an amazing journey, I'm so glad you made it and are doing better now. Thank you for sharing your story with us. It helps a lot to realise that others struggle with this awful disease too and that it is possible to come back from the brink.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 28, 2010)

Dawn, thank you so much for sharing this story with us - I agreed with you we have got a great diabetes team at Wythenshawe  
All the best


----------



## MCH (Aug 28, 2010)

Dawney, I am really rotten at doing 'feelings' (on paper or otherwise!), but thanks for posting this and best wishes for the future.


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks to whomever made this a sticky.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story Dawn...i hope that it helps others too and is powerfully written.

Bernie xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Dawn,

I wish I'd read this earlier but it was worth taking the time to read.

Good luck to you, stay strong xx


----------



## muddlethru (Aug 31, 2010)

Dawn , thank you for your story and I'm so pleased that everything came out right in the end. What a trauma. I send you love and best wishes and as they say "Hang in there buddy".


----------



## Gemma444 (Sep 2, 2010)

wow, im speechless and teary. Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. You are very brave. xxxxx


----------



## will2016 (Sep 6, 2010)

*inspirational*

Whats a wonderful lady, please stay healthy and be an ongoing example to others! xx


----------



## runner (Sep 7, 2010)

Dawney, you're an amazing lady to turn it all around - your family must be proud of you.  thanks for the inspiration - I need to get things back on track and you've certainly helped.


----------



## karinagal (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Dawney. I came on here today as it's one of the days when I remember that yes, *I am* diabetic and *I cannot* ignore it. Reading your post made me feel humbled - my diabetes is controlled by diet and exercise and is _mostly_ under control. I have days when I put it on the back burner and pig out coz for the moment at least, I can do this and get away with it. I cannot begin to imagine what it must be like to dependant on insulin and having to test all the time, so when someone as brave as yourself posts such a personal account it makes me realise just how thankful I should be.

It was very brave of you to write your post and I can't find the words to express how very grateful I and others are that you did it. Bless you Dawney for sharing.

Karina

(hangs up phone before ordering chinese takeaway and packs bag for gym)


----------



## williammcd (Sep 22, 2010)

very moving post dawn thanks for sharing your journey with us ,its stories like yours that bring to our minds the pit falls of diabetes if not controlled, we all have those bugger it days when we want to have anything we can, thankfully we have that little voice in the back of our minds telling us go no further, as long as we listen to that little voice we are ok but when we stop hearing it thats when we have a problem,
I'm glad you have a loving family around you it does make an immense difference,take care and stay happy dawn


----------



## scotty (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Dawn i have read your post three times now, what such a moving post, Your an inspiration to all of us, keep well and keep up all the good work you are doing, you have made me think alot about my diabetes, and the neglect i give to it sometimes, keep posting Scott x


----------



## sweetsatin (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow Dawny
What a tear jerky You are an inspiration to all of us, i had to read this post a few times.
Thank you so much for sharing your story, you are an inspiration to us all, thanks for the eye opener.
You have a wonderful family.
Hang in there & stay strong thinking of you.


----------



## Locar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Dawn,  after reading your post it really made me think about what I was doing.  I was diagnosed in March of this year with type 1 at the tender age of 41.  Shortly after leaving hospital I had a heart attach and I'm waiting on bypass surgery, hopefully due in the next couple of weeks.  I got so fed up that I stopped testing and taking my insulin.  More or less with the thoughts what else could possibly go wrong that hasn't happened already.  Everything that is happening at the moment seems to be connected to diabetes and I got really cheesed off with it.  This is the point I'm feeling really sorry for myself but after reading your post it has made me realise that I too have a family who are worrying about what I'm not doing and a medical team that have no idea that I had stopped taking everything, which is not exactly going to help matters.  I intend to put this right and talk to both my hubby and care team about how I have felt and how I feel at the moment.  

Dawn, thank you.

Carol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2010)

Locar said:


> Hi Dawn,  after reading your post it really made me think about what I was doing.  I was diagnosed in March of this year with type 1 at the tender age of 41.  Shortly after leaving hospital I had a heart attach and I'm waiting on bypass surgery, hopefully due in the next couple of weeks.  I got so fed up that I stopped testing and taking my insulin.  More or less with the thoughts what else could possibly go wrong that hasn't happened already.  Everything that is happening at the moment seems to be connected to diabetes and I got really cheesed off with it.  This is the point I'm feeling really sorry for myself but after reading your post it has made me realise that I too have a family who are worrying about what I'm not doing and a medical team that have no idea that I had stopped taking everything, which is not exactly going to help matters.  I intend to put this right and talk to both my hubby and care team about how I have felt and how I feel at the moment.
> 
> Dawn, thank you.
> 
> Carol



Carol, I wish you well in your efforts to regain your health and motivation. Please do call on us if we can help in any way, we will be more than happy to hear from you


----------



## Richard157 (Nov 28, 2010)

Dawn, I found your story very sad and very inspirational. I am so pleased that it had a good ending. You seem to have a good attitude now, and I think that near death experience will enable you to see the path to good control and good health, hopefully for many years to come.

My name is Richard and I live in New York. I have been a type 1 diabetic for 65 years and am doing very well. In the past there have been times when I thought I would eat whatever I wanted, and I would not have any serious problems. I have read about type 1 diabetics who did that for many years, and did not have any complications. If I had followed their example, I might have ended up having the experience you had. We cannot take chances, no matter how tempted we are to do so. 

Good luck to you. I hope you have a long, healthy life ahead of you!

-Richard


----------



## mimms2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi , not a lot I can add , im in awe of you dawney , sometimes its letters like yours that can give people like me a kick up backside . im so glad you are on the road to recovery ,  you take care x


----------



## tipsycat (Jul 5, 2011)

*to Dawney*

Hi Dawney

I found your post very close to my heart - I've been diabetic for over 40 years and went onto a pump 4 years ago. After a weekend of not being well I collapsed at home and wasn't found for over 24 hrs - this was mid january this year. Apparently I had collapsed and somehow my canula to my pump had been expelled - so over 24 hours without any insulin.
I too was taken to intensive care where i suffered kidney;lung and heart failure and again the docs told my husband to say goodbye to me for 3 days as they didn't think I'd pull through.
Gladly I did, and it's an uphill struggle with re-gaining my strength, but i hope that will return at some point. it makes you look at life very differently doesn't it when something like this happens - but unlike you, my employer has just made me redundant!!

Take care from a fellow diabetic.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 5, 2011)

*Life !*

Well done for telling your story ! (The end bit the best servival !).  I have read all the responces and all the comments are good.  Just shows how many nice and caring people are out there !   I have been t1 for 45 years now and have heard so many "daft" coments like "can you eat that", that it does make you feel very angry. From being at school i can remember having run as fast as the other kids so i wasnt any diffrent to them.  I know it sounds weired but i cant wait to get my 50 years medal to show them whos boss. Your familly sound like a good bunch !


----------



## Daniel Sugarfree (Sep 10, 2011)

Being in denial is definitely the most dangerous part of being a newly diagnosed diabetic, I was very much in denial when I was diagnosed 2 years ago but fortunately for me I asked my diabetic nurse to refer me onto a psychologist and I have a very very long chat with her and I felt like the weight of the world had been lifted.

Your story really hit home and i am glad you are getting better and you are very lucky.

All the best,

Daniel


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Daniel. Welcome to the forum.

I hope you're able to become a regular on the forum. What regime are you on ? eg. MDI, pump, etc. and are you carb counting ?

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 10, 2011)

Daniel Sugarfree said:


> Being in denial is definitely the most dangerous part of being a newly diagnosed diabetic, I was very much in denial when I was diagnosed 2 years ago but fortunately for me I asked my diabetic nurse to refer me onto a psychologist and I have a very very long chat with her and I felt like the weight of the world had been lifted.
> 
> Your story really hit home and i am glad you are getting better and you are very lucky.
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel welcome to the forum,hope to get to know you abit better in the future x


----------



## Daniel Sugarfree (Sep 10, 2011)

I will write an introduction thread in the noobie forum, so i dont hijack this thread


----------



## Jackspratt51 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Takes More than Courage!*

Thanks Dawnie - wake up call for us newbies!

Jack


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dawn,
Thank you for sharing this at a moment when I needed to read it. I have been in denial for several years I think and have just made that move to sort myself out before it goes horribly wrong. I have got in touch on here and have found lots of support and friendly people already.
I hope you continue to look after yourself and I shall take a large leaf out of your book and pull my own socks up before it is too late for me.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
Take care
hilary


----------



## Supernan17 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi.  I am so glad you are feeling better.  When I was first diagnosed in 2003 I was really depressed.  I had also lost my mum-in-law, my mum and my dad in the previous 3 years.  I didn't know anyone in my family who had it so I was really cheesed off.  All this was not helped by the Senior Practice Nurse saying well, don't worry, it will only be "mild diabetes" which as we know, is rubbish. 

I hope you continue to feel better and I wish you well


----------



## lisa marie (Feb 15, 2012)

*wow*

Wow reading your post Dawn has just struck me with major dajavu.!! I came out of hospital 2day because of DKA (which i've ended up in hospital with many times.!!) but like you i get fed up soo much with the constant nagging at me from friends and family all the time. I no they do it becausethey care but can get right on my t**s lol.
I really need to change my ways though because im only 24 and my body feels like one of an 80 year old. I have the nerve damage, which hurts even with pain killers. Works affected, relationship etc...
I feel very inspired by your story and if you can change it so can i.!!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 15, 2012)

lisa marie said:


> Wow reading your post Dawn has just struck me with major dajavu.!! I came out of hospital 2day because of DKA (which i've ended up in hospital with many times.!!) but like you i get fed up soo much with the constant nagging at me from friends and family all the time. I no they do it becausethey care but can get right on my t**s lol.
> I really need to change my ways though because im only 24 and my body feels like one of an 80 year old. I have the nerve damage, which hurts even with pain killers. Works affected, relationship etc...
> I feel very inspired by your story and if you can change it so can i.!!


 
Hi Lisa and welcome to the forum 

I really hope you can get yourself back in control. I think we all get nagged by those who care about us and I guess some of us cope with it better than others. I think that many complications can improve with better control or will at least not get worse. It's never too late to take yourself by the scruff of the neck and give yourself a future. If we can help in any way, just start a thread in the most suitable forum and someone will be able to answer.

Rob


----------



## runner (Feb 16, 2012)

Lisa, so glad you posted and are feeling positive - good luck, and let us know how you get on.  The forums are a great source of support, particularly when you're struggling or trying to achieve a goal.v


----------



## agenttinkerbell (Feb 22, 2012)

*thanks for sharing*

Hi,

 It is such a shame that it came to being so ill. to turn things around. your note here has certainly struck a cord with me, I put off my clinic appointment for 3 months and in the end they said they would remove me from clinic.

Youre right some peoples actions do make you feel bad and dirty. and so you do tell the odd fib and play it all down !!  

My parents reaction when I told them I was apparently diabetic was. an imediate denial , both saying that no one on their side of the family was diabetic. and it was clearly because I am fat.  ?  that really wasnt the response I was looking for. 

They went on to blame me for my daughter developing diabetes (which she hasnt) but said it was all my fault that she is a little over wieght.    I pointed out on all my school photos at her age I was bigger than she is now and asked whose fault was that then?   

Suffice to say I dont see much of them at the moment. I really cannt cope with the negativity.

but aside from that.  your story here has made me stop and think I had better start looking after myself.

Thank you so much.

x


----------



## runner (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope all is going well for you Dawn, and agenttinkerbell - so glad you are ignoring the negate and taken the positive step to look after yourself - because you're worth it!


----------



## k.winter (Sep 24, 2012)

Dawney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been a long time since I visted this site, I hope you are all well?  I just wanted to share my thoughts and experience so far with my jourmey of being a type 1 diabetic.
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn, I wish my uncle could of read your post maybe he would still be here today. Some people are too scared or in denial about there diabeties, im just glad you managed to turn your life around. There is a link between Depression & Diabeties that people are unaware of, so know that it must of taken enormous strength to come out the other end.

Welldone & thanks for sharing


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Nov 8, 2012)

*very brave....*

Dawney thank you for sharing your story ...it was emotional thank you...your a very brave lady...wishing you all the best...take care xx


----------



## Type1kev (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Dawn

I just want to say that I am very new to diabetes! and if i am honest, before reading your post I was very ignorant to the full seriousness of diabetes!

I for one am grateful to you for writing that, so thank you and well done for coming through it


----------



## Ewelina (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Dawn. Thank you for sharing your story. You are brave!


----------



## Bloden (Oct 16, 2013)

*Bloody hell!!!*

Dear Dawn

THANK YOU so much for sharing your story. 
It's been a REAL eye-opener, and a BIG help (seriously). 
I'm so glad to hear you're on the mend and coping much better with your diabetes. 
Bloden X


----------



## Charliewatch (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow what a post as a new member it makes my worries seem insignificant thank you Charlie.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. Dawney, you are a very brave person. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 9, 2014)

I had never noticed this thread before but reading spiritfree's previous post made me curious. So I have gone back to page 1 and read Dawns story. I have to say its very close to home for me for my own life and my mums experience of diabetes. It is a very inspiring account and I hope that Dawn you are still being soo brave and doing so well. In the other hand it has made me incredibly sad for I feel my mum could have still been alive if she had read something like Dawns story. I had to sit by her side in intensive care after heart and kidney failure due to diabetes, she was unconscious in a coma the whole time so I didnt really feel like I said goodbye to her. I just realised how much I miss her all over again and how sad the whole thing was, including the way my own management has caused devastating complications and trauma to myself and family. I wish I had found a forum like this years ago, even though a bit sad and down right now


----------



## runner (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear your story too Here Tintin, but glad you've found the forum now and hope things are better for you now too.


----------



## Charliewatch (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow what a story thanks for going to the trouble of posting it a real thought provoker really best wishes David Charliewatch


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to wish me well, I noticed I made a lot of typo errors this morning, but I was rather emtional last night when I wrote post. TinTin


----------



## Pinktoes (Jun 11, 2014)

sending you love and hugs, made me cry too, so many people have a lapse, welll done for coming out the other side, everyone diagnosed should read your story.


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 18, 2014)

Dawney you have made me cry you have really touched me. I to failed myself miserably over a year ago by not testing regularly and eating to much sugar i was in complete denial. I was tired, emotional all the time, hardly surprising looking back not being in control of this condition. I had gone off the rails and had been through a divorce a year earlier after 17 years together and a lovely son ben 11. I was an emotional wreck and i should have taken care of myself for my wonderful boy. I've met and settled down with my partner Richard and got engaged at Christmas. I test at least 5/6 times a day and write everything down. I still panic a little about foods and energy but i certainly do not have that chocolate bar everyday which I did prior to DKA and now if i fancy something sweet i will have 2 digestives or a small club bar and cover with novorapid. Im still learning and i read a lot on D on here and on line and listening to you guys gives me confidence. You were not alone Dawney and i am proud of you turning yourself around, that takes an awesome strength, go girl. X


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 19, 2014)

Keep at it Laura !  It is hard work at times  Good luck


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you Hobie it sure is hard work at times and every day i think what I eat and am more conscious of healthy eating than ever. I've had a bit of a low day today but on the plus side my hair is looking more glossy and thicker and my nais stronger, i have another auto immune disease under active thyroid and because im eating more spinach, avocado and more fish than ever oh and water things are improving


----------



## pink (Jun 27, 2014)

so glad for you and your family all I keep thinking is why me im diab t2 pink


----------



## Carol F (Jul 3, 2016)

Dawney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been a long time since I visted this site, I hope you are all well?  I just wanted to share my thoughts and experience so far with my jourmey of being a type 1 diabetic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol F (Jul 3, 2016)

Goodness... i felt every word you have written..very brave to put your feelings into words. 
You remind me of a friend I used to have ... she was angry and she couldn't get past the 'why me' question... glad you are fighting for your future x


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 3, 2016)

So many with ups and downs of having diabetes.  This forum is so much help and allows people to say what they feel when they want to and to help each other by doing so.  Well done Dawney for starting this thread.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2016)

Not much point in addressing any comments to Dawn really since she hasn't even visited the site since 2011 !!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 4, 2016)

If she comes back I hope she feels welcome!!


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 3, 2021)

My dear @Dawney thank you for sharing, you shone a light into the depths of how life can be with diabetes. I found your story inspirational and will certainly keep it in mind as Christmas approaches. Diabetes can create a very lonely situation but you seem to have good support from your family and that’s a blessing, you’re lucky. DUK has been my link to other people and stopped me from feeling like, “the only diabetic in the village.” I do hope you join in one of the forums it would be good to say hello


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2021)

Gosh! Over 10 years since @Dawney posted this account. Hope she is doing well, and amazing to think her words are still resonating with people all these years later.


----------



## NotPink (Nov 7, 2021)

Dawney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been a long time since I visted this site, I hope you are all well?  I just wanted to share my thoughts and experience so far with my jourmey of being a type 1 diabetic.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just found this post which has me in tears. You're so inspirational and it can't have been easy to fight back and stabilise your condition. I often read the posts from Diabetes 1 people to help me understand how they manage their condition...always impressed with the human aspect and the technology employed daily to manage their lives. It cannot be easy but you all do yourselves proud, in my eyes, and I am fully respective of you all. Well done. Take a bow.


----------



## Elizabethe (Nov 7, 2021)

Aww Dawn, that took a lot of courage, I for one can see traits of myself there especially the Why me?.It is a hard slog at times, thank you for sharing. just read it was over 10 years ago but still resonates


----------



## CoventryTrev (Aug 31, 2022)

Dawney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been a long time since I visted this site, I hope you are all well?  I just wanted to share my thoughts and experience so far with my jourmey of being a type 1 diabetic.
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn.

My heart dropped reading your post but then I smiled after reading you are in a better place now.
Thank you so much for sharing your experience, it has helped me a lot. I'm new to diabetes type 1 and some days I find it hard and ask myself why me? My hospital diabetes team are not the best but thankfully I have a very good diabetes nurse and doctor  at my gp surgery. 
You are an inspiration to so many of us, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Annemarie (Oct 10, 2022)

Wow Dawn you are amazing! Thank you for your honesty and openness in sharing your experiences, you are a reminder and a support to us all with type 1. Keep posting, I hope you felt better by sharing and you now know you have SO many friends who really do know what it’s like


----------



## grovesy (Oct 10, 2022)

Annemarie said:


> Wow Dawn you are amazing! Thank you for your honesty and openness in sharing your experiences, you are a reminder and a support to us all with type 1. Keep posting, I hope you felt better by sharing and you now know you have SO many friends who really do know what it’s like


You may not get a reply as the original poster has not visited for a number of years.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 10, 2022)

So moving and it just shows you how human you are. I am glad that you are so much better now and facing things in a more positive light.

God bless


----------

